
Learn the dos and don'ts of card design - coyleandrew
https://medium.com/nextux/8-rules-to-help-you-design-a-better-card-user-interface-a239257d633d
======
Landmarks
These are sweet!

~~~
coyleandrew
Thank you! I am glad it helps.

